# Wanted factory steel wheels... Sentra 2007+



## kod (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for four 16'' factory steel wheels for nissan sentra, prefferably local in Chicago area up to 40mile radius. 
I need just wheels in good condition, not interested in tires...



I can offer $250 cash picked up, or we can trade for a set these 16'' factory alloy wheels from 01-06 sentra...


----------

